# Modem not connecting to internet



## sggupta95 (Oct 7, 2013)

i have a tplink 8961 on an mtnl connection.it was working fine until now,when it is not connecting to the internet.after restarting it,it works for about 5 minutes,then the adsl and internet light goes out,along with the connection.it keeps tries to reconnect around every 5-10 minutes,but it never does. 
i have another modem,which is what mtnl provides(withoit wifi).it is working fine.
both their interafces are mostly same,and i have the same settings in both of them.please help

edit:after some tinkering around and switching on and off,it dows work BUT only when i switch off the wifi.so i guess there's some problem with that.


----------



## sggupta95 (Oct 8, 2013)

okay guys i contacted the technical support(the technical part is non-existent),and they redirected me to probably one of their local dealer,who's in nehry palce.so,i'll try and get it replaced.but if you know about my issue, please try to help just in case.
one thing i have noticed is that whenevr i turn the wifi on,all the internet settings change and the encapsulation changes from PPPoe to bridge.and if i try to change,it displays an error saying "FAIL TO UPDATE DUE TO... Duplicate to a VPI/VCI"


----------



## sggupta95 (Oct 19, 2013)

update:so i went to nehru place to get the modem replaced,but it was working fine over there and so couldn't be replaced.i tried it at my friend's place(with the mtnl connection only) and it works fine there too.i even tried changing the power adapter too,but no effect.the problem is the same,the connection is down after switching on the wifi.
please help.i can't seem to find any logical reasoning behind this defect.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2013)

in your modem setting status device info page check both snr values remain above 15 & both attn values remain below 50 whether wifi is on or off.refresh the page every 4-5 seconds to update values.


----------



## sggupta95 (Oct 19, 2013)

hey whitestar,thanks for replying.
when the wifi is off,the upstream SNR is around 12.5,and the downstream SNR is around 40.and the downstream att is around 16.
when the wifi is switched on,initially these vales don't change but after some time ,the downstream SNR very quickly and abruptly drops from 40 to less than 15,and immediately after that the line state is down.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 19, 2013)

Its the line. You'll need to ask MTNL people to come and check your phone line and tell them that the parameters are really low. (I have a BSNL and users with BSNL IPTV experience similar problem, which one of BSNL guys told me is because of line disturbance, I've often diagnosed my connection over phone, IPTV needs atleast 30 SNR and 12,000 above downstream attainable rate). I called up exchange guys and told them and they came and fixed.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 19, 2013)

Or one moar thing that might be causing this is your modem'a adapter, when you connected it at your friend's place or mtnl, did you/they use your adapter or other? If other, then try diagnosing this way. I've experienced this once because of faulty adapter as well.


----------

